# When to start taking robitussin



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi  
I read a thread a while ago about taking robitussin while taking clomid,
but I'm not sure when to start taking the cough medicine and for how long?
I'm on my second day of tablets.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you check out the sticky thread towards the top of this board it includes links to some websites with info on Robitussin...here's the link to that thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

Here's the info about the cough medicine...Robitussin is a brand name but it can be another type of expectorant...

The exportorant thins the mucus within the body and this includes CM so easier for the sperm to get on their way...it can't actually "make" EWCM (fertile mucus)

It needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this dries up CM.

Check out these links for info on when to take it, how much etc...

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

Hope that helps...
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Natasha x


----------

